# Serious potential buy!!



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I like the look of him, I realy can't tell as much about him until I see him in action. But if he is the sweetheart you think he is, he should be a horse to be proud of.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

He is very pretty. He has a short, cresty neck with a thick throatlatch, and his head is very small compared to his body. He looks sturdy though. What kind of riding would you do with him?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I would barrel race him. He has not been worked in over a year and been on spring pasture... so he aint in shape lol. I like his little head, i dont like big heads.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

awww i love his big doe eyes, i almost get lost in them lol =)


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

He looks super awesomely gorgeous  I can just picture him once his winter fluffies come off :] I love his build as well. If he is as good of a horse as you say he is.. I think you should try him again, this time when it isnt muddy. So you can get a feel for him, and see if he is actually what you like, instead of heading right into it, and making the wrong decision. But looks wise, you have got nooo worries, cause he is one gorgeous horse!!
Good Luck with him, go with what your heart tells you :] <3


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I really like him! And if he's as sweet as you say then I recon that makes up for whatever small confo faults that he has. Btw, are those Bend Orr spots all over him or is it just mud?


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

I think he looks lovely, and go with your heart on this one.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Does he have to keep shoes on year round? Why are they selling him? How much are they asking? He's a cutie, that's for sure.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I really like him =) I know watcha mean about those dough eyes they look sooo kind=)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Red hawk. the big pathces are mud spots, but he does have little spots that are his fur, i dont know if they will be there when he sheds out, but they are there. He has awsome feet, hard as steel, the dad just likes his horses to be ready to go, he keeps all of his horses shoed year around weather using them or not. They bought him for the mom, but she dont ride him at all hardly, and the owner does not want to see him to waste, he wants to see him out there making money lol. They want $2,500 for him, which i think is well worth it. He really is a sweet heart, when we pulled into there ddriveway i yelled his name out are car window and he was on the other side of his humongous pasture and he cam running to the other side of the pasture to come see us, it was soo cute. I am going to go try him out again, hopefully he wont sell by then cross your fingers, and then i will really try him out and make sure he is what i want.
Thanks guys!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

He actualy has quite a few little spots on him lol, im not sure what they are, and if they will still be there when he sheds out.... are they a good or bad thing to have??? It was soo hard to try and take pictures of him, cuz everytime i would walk away to take one he would turn right around and be in my lap again lol. Hes a big puppy =)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think the spots you are talking about are "grease spots" and are pretty common in palominos. I really like him. He has got good bloodlines and a good stout build. He may be a little back at the knee and his front legs look like they may be a bit tied in but that shouldn't cause a problem (he probably wouldn't win any halter classes though....LOL). Is he a bit pigeon toed? Some of the pictures from the side look like he is but it is hard to tell. I love the angle of his croup and yes, he has just the most adorable face and super soft eyes. Go back when it is dry and really try him out and if you are still loving him then go ahead with the PPE and see how it goes from there. Looks like a really nice horse.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think he looks nicely put together -- seems like a good working horse. I'd like to see some video of him moving though.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's quite the tank for a horse that has been off for so long. I know some QHs are naturally very thick but I wonder if this boy was gelded late. Either way I love how big he is. All I can say is make sure you get a vet check done. 

Let us know whats comes out of it


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. He might of been gelded late, cuz on his papers it says he is still a stallion lol. He was sold to a person in washington when he was two and im wondering if thats when he was gelded. He came from Lewiston, Idaho from Performance Plus Qh/Qualey J. I dont think he is pigeon toed smrobs, i think its the pictures but i will double check the next time i go out and look at him. I will try and get some video or videos of him the next time i go out. Tomarow is suppose to be somewhat nice here so hopefully it will stay like that so it dries out... dang rain lol. I love his cute little face, he is just such a sweet heart. I will let you know the next time i go out and see him. Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Have you talked to them in regards to training your mare already, are they interested


----------



## amy (Nov 26, 2008)

I think he'd do good for barrels... nice, short, thick horse. May have little feet but it could just look that way because of the extra fat 
Im jealous... go for him!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Ya, they would trade for duchess. He has nice feet there the perfect size for his body, there nice and hard and he can go shoeless. He is 16.0 hands tall so i dont think he is short, but the tallest horse i have ever ridden is 16.1 so he is tall to me lol. If the flippin weather ever drys out ill go, but its not looking very hopeful, UGH.... The next time i go there i will get some video of him and show you guys.


----------

